# Organized Century Rides in the SE



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

We are shopping for our first century ride. We would like to enter an organized ride that has support on it.

Please suggest a century ride in the southeast that is for a newbie to century rides. I would prefer the first one to not be slanted for mountain goaters. Mostly flat would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Max,

Let me know if you interested in SE Florida (Miami-Dade, Broward or Palm Beach counties).

strings


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

I would be interested in those areas.
Thanks.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

Check the zMotion team site for a listing

http://www.zmotion.org/
click on Events

The FL Bicycle Assoc site has a regional list
http://www.floridabicycle.org/fbtc/

I did the Palm Beach PAL Ride last year and it was excellent. The 2010 event was in Mar.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

www.homesteadmainstreet.com and www.active.com as well.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Cruisin in the Country century in Claxton, GA is a well organized, flat century. The website is down though, so I'm not sure of the date. Maybe email the chamber of commerce.

http://www.claxtonevanschamber.com/new_index.php


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if you have the time or where exactly you are looking, but there is the Natchez Trace Century this weekend (4/10/10) in Jackson, MS. The route takes you along a nice reservoir down the natchez trace parkway, which is pretty bike friendly to begin with. Well supported and really flat, IMO.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

MS Ride, New Bern, NC, weekend after Labor Day


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

More great suggestions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BluBianchi (Apr 18, 2010)

I would recommend the MS Ride from St. Augustine to Daytona and back. The route is pretty flat and the decision to turn it into a century on the first day comes late in the ride, so you can bail if you decide it's not for you. On top of that, the extra miles for the century rote roll thru Tomoka State Park, which is a scenic ride. It sounds like the location is in your wheelhouse.
http://bikefln.nationalmssociety.org/site/PageServer?pagename=BIKE_FLN_Register


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks BluBianchi. That MS ride sounds interesting too!


----------

